# Ambulance / Cot Lifts - They use them overseas!



## MMiz (Jun 17, 2007)

I noticed that some services in Europe equip their ambulances with lifts in the back.  Cots/stretchers are automatically lifted into the back of the ambulance.

What's your take on a lift?  I always thought that one of the easiest lifts was loading and unloading (with the newer two-man stretchers).


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 17, 2007)

We have received a grant for and have started purchasing motorized stretchers.  The first time using it was a tad bit awkward, but that first 400 pound patient we had, and all I had to do was push a button and up she went was GREAT!!   Sure you still have to lift them into the truck, but they are designed so you and your partner and lift stretcher together, and the carriage raises with just a push of the button.

FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## PinkEmtGurl (Jun 17, 2007)

*Automated Stretchers*

The service that I work for is getting the automated stretchers as well.  They are designed to lift a 700 pound patient unassisted and a 1000 pound patient assisted, dear lord I hope I never have to use the 1000 pound portion...  Seems the common weight around here is about 650-750 pounds...


----------



## MMiz (Jun 17, 2007)

I think automated stretchers are great, but the lift I'm talking about is built into the back of each ambulance.  It's an actual fold-down lift that you'd see on a wheelchair van/school bus.


----------



## Raf (Jun 17, 2007)

Those sound really cool. I wish we had them, probably so expensive though. We have around 70 trucks. That would cost my company a fortune.


----------



## Guardian (Jun 17, 2007)

Are you talking about isolette nicu transporter lifts?  If you're talking about stretcher lifts, please post some pictures.


----------



## PinkEmtGurl (Jun 17, 2007)

Raf said:


> Those sound really cool. I wish we had them, probably so expensive though. We have around 70 trucks. That would cost my company a fortune.



The company that I work for is not a huge company by any means but we are expanding everyday.  The automated stretchers i've heard are rather expensive.  Our company is only getting a select number of them right now and will be integrating them into the whole company spread over the next several years.  But they eliminate having to lift the undercarriage of the stretcher up so this is supposed to save our backs, something we really need!  Especially considering, the population in MS seems to be a rather heavy population and they seem to be gaining weight everyday...


----------



## Blustar (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi, I have worked full time in the UK ambulance service for 30 years. Virtually all emergency work is carried out by NHS ambulance services. The reason that we have lifting aids provided is to comply with stringent employer health and safety requirements. Risk assessments dictate that we, nor patients in our care, should not be put in danger of avoidable injury. This is particularly relevant to lifting and handling. My poor back has already suffered long before the legislation came!
For the past 10 years or so ALL ambulances MUST have Hydraulic cots, and either a ramp system or hydraulic tail lift. My service is staying with electric fold out ramps - (new MB Sprinter arrived this week). 
This is one area that our employers can't cut financial corners.


----------



## Blustar (Jul 8, 2007)

sorry - duplicated!


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 8, 2007)

EMTPrincess said:


> We have received a grant for and have started purchasing motorized stretchers. The first time using it was a tad bit awkward, but that first 400 pound patient we had, and all I had to do was push a button and up she went was GREAT!! Sure you still have to lift them into the truck, but they are designed so you and your partner and lift stretcher together, and the carriage raises with just a push of the button.
> 
> FANTASTIC!!!


 
Our FD here has those and they are AMAZING! I got to put one in the ambulance and it was so easy...(after I got used to the whole IT'S HEAVY thing...lol)


----------



## Jon (Jul 18, 2007)

Blustar said:


> Hi, I have worked full time in the UK ambulance service for 30 years. Virtually all emergency work is carried out by NHS ambulance services. The reason that we have lifting aids provided is to comply with stringent employer health and safety requirements. Risk assessments dictate that we, nor patients in our care, should not be put in danger of avoidable injury. This is particularly relevant to lifting and handling. My poor back has already suffered long before the legislation came!
> For the past 10 years or so ALL ambulances MUST have Hydraulic cots, and either a ramp system or hydraulic tail lift. My service is staying with electric fold out ramps - (new MB Sprinter arrived this week).
> This is one area that our employers can't cut financial corners.


Awesome.

So who do I have to vote for to make this happen in the US?


----------



## burntbob (Sep 27, 2007)

*Trade shows, product demand and legislation*

It's tough when the ambulance industry in North America doesn't have this idea on it's radar at all. I was down at EMSEXPO in Las Vegas last year and not a single vehicle provider had a stretcher lift to add to vehicles or build in.
Not even  for neonate calls.
Until the ambulance services ( big and small) start asking about it to their vehicle suppliers and conversion companies and the big conversion firms start looking into it, it's not likely to happen any time soon.
Best start is to get it on your services OH&S committee agenda even if it'll be a wish list item.
Second way is to start lobbying and pressuring the state and federal OH&S agencies to look at the issue. There has been plenty of EMD related material come out over the years, maybe somebody will fund a pilot project.
Third way is lobbying the unions, associations, governing bodies and regulatory agencies that cover your service, company etc. If it's important to you, it'll be important to them.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 30, 2007)

*cot lifts*

one CCT service i used to drive for had stretcher lifts on the back of their trucks mainly for Isolette and obese patients. but they also had an air dump for an easier lift. I thought it was nice, but not really practical.

I have played with the automatic stretchers, and in all honesty, I'm not a big fan unless you are hauling 700+ pounders twice a day. they are too heavy for daily use imho.


----------

